# New worried budgie owner



## kristannah (Mar 15, 2018)

*New worried budgie owner I added a photo*

I just got my Budgie and am wondering what is going on. Maui is eating normally defecating regularly, flying great, out on her play set all day fine hanging out with me. I noticed today that if Maui's wings are spread out I think the feathers are called the greater primary covert feathers. Well underneath them on both wings there is a small patch missing. Maui's wings are clipped. Not sure age exactly but the rings on Maui's head go to about right where Maui's eyes are probably about a little less than inch between the cere and the rings. I wanna say maybe 3 months old. u cannot see the patch unless Maui's wings are spread out. Maui's stool today i did notice was a little lose looking.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi there, :welcome: to Talk Budgies! 

You’ve come to the best budgie resource on the internet . Please familiarize yourself with our educational resource, by reading the Stickies posts located at the top of each forum section. There you’ll find a ton of up to date info on keeping budgies happy and healthy.

It’s hard to say about the missing feathers without a pic of what you’re describing, but when there is a symmetrical pattern, it’s most likely normal. Are you looking UNDER the primaries, as in the underside of the wing? There are some areas that are normally bare. Feathers don’t grow on every single millimeter of the body .

Stool can change depending on what foods are eaten, stress level, as if they’re going through a molt or not. The thing you want to look out for is a consistent pattern of diarrhea.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You indicated you just got your budgie. How long exactly have you had her?

Budgies need a minimum of two weeks to settle into their new home and you should not be trying to touch or tame them at this time. 
Play music or the TV for them when you are not around during the day.

There is no need to worry about small patches of missing feathers on Maui's wings under the primary feathers.
Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## kristannah (Mar 15, 2018)

thanks so much i have been reading through since i've posted this. and yes they are the same exact size and it is under the feathers. i was worried about feather plucking but that doesn't seem to be what this is. I will upload a picture later tonight when i get my phone back from my husband after he is out of work. I super appreciate the reply. I am thinking about getting Maui a friend just to make it more happy (it because no idea what the sex is yet lol) But I was told if I get 2 birds the bonding won't be as easy. I feed Maui the same food they did in the store they said not to change it because Maui is so young. We feed Roudy Bush Nibbles pellets and Worldly Cuisine as instructed by the employee. All the animals they sell are locally bred and raised by either the owner or local breeders. these are the owner's parakeets. I have noticed that Maui doesn't eat much of the worldy cuisine. I also add green beans to it as instructed as well. thank you for your time and i will make sure to keep reading the stickies.


----------



## kristannah (Mar 15, 2018)

I have also had Maui for almost 9 days. I was told to start bonding after the first 4 days. Maui has been very friendly and steps up already. I give Maui about an hour or 2 a day to begin with being out on the play perch set just to be around me so there is no lonesomeness.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's great she's doing well so far but do be aware that budgie's often change in temperament when their hormones "kick-in" and they begin their first molt. I just don't want that to come as a surprise to you when that time comes. 

Many budgies are quite happy as solo birds and it is definitely easier to tame and bond with a single bird. Some breeders recommend not getting a second budgie until you've had the first for a minimum of 6 months so you can learn the bird's personality and temperament before deciding whether or not that budgie truly needs a same-species friend.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting a second budgie.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/other-pets/50806-do-you-really-want-another-pet.html

If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics

Flock Dynamics

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing

Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense

Best wishes with your little girl. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of her.*


----------



## kristannah (Mar 15, 2018)

Thank you so much. If i got a mate it would have been one that Maui was caged with which would be a sibling when i got Maui. yes Quarantine is always a must with any animal. We have ferrets as well and we had to do the same thing when we got each of ours that we have. I appreciate the reply and look forward to learning more.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! You've been given great advice above


----------



## kristannah (Mar 15, 2018)

*here is the image. it is like this on both wings*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Nothing to be concerned about.
Your budgie looks fine. The feathers in that section are simply "thinner" right now and that should change when the budgie molts and grows in new feathers.

Best wishes!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've been given great advice by FaeryBee on all counts and I agree with her completely. 

Be sure to read through the links provided above as well, as they include the forum's many stickies and articles to stay posted on everything! If you have any questions after reading thorough the links provided, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

We look forward to seeing you around the forums and to meeting your budgie(s)! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------

